# Went Camping This Past Weekend.....



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

and finally got some much needed rest and relaxation!

Spent 4 nights at James H Sloppy Floyd state park in NW Georgia. The weather was perfect.... upper 60's during the day with sun and 50's-60's during the evening. Went through a load of firewood just hanging out, smoking my pipe and reading a good book!

We also went up to Chickamagua Civil War battlefield and spent most of a day there. It was really interesting.

Everyone should try this place, its great!

Later!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Glad you had a good weekend. Hope there are many more this camping season.

action


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wicandthing,

Glad to hear you had a great trip and got some good needed R & R. sunny Never visited that park but hope to some day. Have heard lots about it. We would love to have you join us for the Southeastern Spring Rally 06 at Logan's Landing, Alpine AL 5-7May06 if you could make it.








We have about 17 Outbackers so far and room for others. Check us out!


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

We were really impressed with Sloppy Floyd SP as well! I understand that the ponds are managed for trophy bass fishing; should be fun this summer!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a good trip
Sounds like the Battle Field was a great place to see









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds nice....

Wish I was camping last weekend....or this upcoming weekend...or the next weekend (anyone feel sorry for me yet?)


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds nice....
> 
> Wish I was camping last weekend....or this upcoming weekend...or the next weekend (anyone feel sorry for me yet?)
> [snapback]93478[/snapback]​


Absolutely! I would go camping every weekend if I could....


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Sounds like a nice place! We just had snow, so no telling when we'll get out this season.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Is there trout fishing there?


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

There isn't any trout fishing at Sloppy. However, if you go across toward Helen, GA, they stock the streams there during the summer months.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am sure glad that you and your family had a great time. That is what camping is all about.

Thor


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Just spent Saturday day and night at Bolsa Chica SP, CA (beach side camping in Huntington Beach)

It was the first run of the season out here in So Cal for us. It's now raining here for the next couple of days.

Well, April showers do bring May flowers.

That will make the little one happy.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Just spent Saturday day and night at Bolsa Chica SP, CA (beach side camping in Huntington Beach)
> 
> It was the first run of the season out here in So Cal for us. It's now raining here for the next couple of days.
> 
> ...


17 days and counting for us - no April rain please!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Just spent Saturday day and night at Bolsa Chica SP, CA (beach side camping in Huntington Beach)
> 
> [snapback]95879[/snapback]​


Spent much time in HB at the pier, etc. First date with DW there!









We liked camping in Dana Point, McGrath near Ventura and Carpinteria State Beach (favorite for kids).


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

7heaven said:


> Mgonzo2u said:
> 
> 
> > Just spent Saturday day and night at Bolsa Chica SP, CA (beach side camping in Huntington Beach)
> ...


Nice!

Doheny is our favorite So Cal SP but Bolsa Chica has just risen up the charts based on our first stay I just mentioned.

Currently Doheny is the #1 requested reservation site in the entire CA SP system so getting a spot there is very difficult.

We live in Costa Mesa so the entire Cali Riviera (what I consider to be Bolsa Chica down to San Elijo) is our backyard playground.


----------

